# tendon injury



## artzkat (Oct 22, 2007)

I have been trying to help my limping doe for about a week. She would get better, then worse, then better, then worse. I was giving her aspirin and it did nothing for her. This morning she was hopping on three legs and in real pain so I took her to the vet. He took some x-rays to rule out any small foot fractures...which she does not have, phew. But it appears that she has an injury similar to bowed tendon in horses.

The injury responds well to benamine and vet put her on 1cc benamine IM for 5 days. But I still need to keep her quiet to avoid further injury.

Has anyone here encountered this type of injury? I assume it will be chronic?????? She is a sweet little thing...maybe a little too frisky for her own good. 
I know it is not a good idea to wrap a goat's leg for something like this..but I wonder if there is some sort of light support sleeve I could put on it if this happens again.

Kat.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Bumping this up for ya....maybe someone can help.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I don't have specific experience with this sort of injury in goats. But, when Hubby sprained his ankle, they wanted it wrapped. Not to prevent movement, but to restrict movement. If she were my goat I'd wrap it. I'd cut a hole in an old sock and put that on her and then use that tape that sticks to inself and wrap it around that, not tight enough to restrict blood flow of course. And, I'm a "believer" when it comes to DMSO...I'd rub some of that on first (you can get it at Hoeggers, maybe Tractor Supply). Good luck!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I think I would wrap her leg up for some support, I haven't experienced any tendon injuries in adults but I have had experiences with weak tendons in kids. Keeping it wrapped and supported doesn't allow them to use it as much so it will heal better. Also, if she hasn't had it yet, I think I would give her a shot of Bo-Se, selenium is good for the muscles and tendons.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am not sure if it is an option in goats - but I don't see why not. 

When I was the ER and Surgical nurse and we saw a hip dislocation or a in a back leg torn tendon, we would bring that leg up under the animal and vet wrap it around the body so that the animal could not put it down or bear weight on it.

We would leave it like that for 3-5 days and then reevaulate. Maybe ask the vet if that might be an option :shrug: :shrug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I had a goat with a leg problem and i had to give asprin every day 2X for like two weeks to get the inflammation down and let it heal. 

I had people tell me NOT to do the asprin like that but I did and I have done it several other times. You can either get the human aspirin or the equine asprin. I put it in a little grain and they ate it without any trouble. 

Just make sure that she is getting plenty of food so it does not upset her stomach. 
Watch that benamine also, I would give her some yogurt to help her stomach also, you know keet htat good bacteria in it.
It might not be something chronic, it just might need to really heal.


----------

